# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  νεος φιλος cockatiel

## Vikaki xaidari

γεια σας πριν 2 ημερες πηρα ενα cockatiel απο ενα εκτροφεα. Ειναι 2,5 μηνων. Ο εκτροφεας μου ειπε να του δινω για μια βδομαδα ενα σιροπακι nistamysyn οπως επισης να το ταιζω παπαγαλινη κελαηδινη μελετ βρωμη . Φρουτα λαχανικα μου ειπε οχι ακομα. Σημερα το πρωι ηταν λερωμενος απο κατω σαν να εκανε διαρροια. Γενικα ειναι λιγο νερουλα τα κακακια του. Ποια η δικη σας αποψη για την διατροφη και την ψιλοδιαρροια που μου κανει ;;;;;;

----------


## mariann@

Καλησπέρα! Να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο! Τροφή μπορείς να του δίνεις οποία θέλεις αρκεί να είναι κατάλληλη για κοκατιλ και καλύτερα όχι χύμα αλλά συσκευασμένη. Κελαιδινη και πέλλετ κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται αν του παρέχεις ολοκληρωμένη διατροφή. Φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να τα ξεκινήσεις οποτε θέλεις, δεν θα το βλάψουν. Το σιρόπι όμως γιατί στο έδωσε; Μήπως το πουλί είναι άρρωστο γι'αυτό και οι υδαρεις κουτσουλιές; Πώς συμπεριφέρεται γενικά είναι δραστήριο;

----------


## Vikaki xaidari

> Καλησπέρα! Να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο! Τροφή μπορείς να του δίνεις οποία θέλεις αρκεί να είναι κατάλληλη για κοκατιλ και καλύτερα όχι χύμα αλλά συσκευασμένη. Κελαιδινη και πέλλετ κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται αν του παρέχεις ολοκληρωμένη διατροφή. Φρούτα και λαχανικά μπορείς να τα ξεκινήσεις οποτε θέλεις, δεν θα το βλάψουν. Το σιρόπι όμως γιατί στο έδωσε; Μήπως το πουλί είναι άρρωστο γι'αυτό και οι υδαρεις κουτσουλιές; Πώς συμπεριφέρεται γενικά είναι δραστήριο;


Γεια σας. Την πρωτη μερα ηταν ετσι και κοιμοταν και ψιλοφωναζε. Την δευτερη μερα ηταν αρκετα ζωηρος φωναζε αρκετα με λιγοτερο υπνο μεσα στην ημερα. Σημερα τις περισσοτερες ωρες κοιμαται εχει εντελως διαρροια. Δεν τρωει σχεδον τιποτα απο την πρωτη μερα οπως επισης απο την πρωτη ημερα ηταν λιγο νερουλα τα κακα του. Τον πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν λιγο και μου ειπε να του αυξησω το σιροπι απο 0,3 να του δινω 0,5 οπως επισης μου ειπε οτι ειναι εξαντλημενος γιατι δεν τρωει γιαυτο και η διαρροια. Τωρα τι να κανω?

----------


## mariann@

Το παπαγαλάκια είναι άρρωστο και αυτός στο έδωσε έτσι. Είναι απαράδεκτος ο εκτροφέας (για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο).  Αν θες μπορείς να συνεχίσεις το σιρόπι αν και δεν νομίζω να δεις βελτίωση. Είναι ταισμενο στο χέρι; Ξέρεις; Γιατί συνήθως, ειδικά αν ο εκτροφέας δεν έχει εμπειρία, το παραμικρό λάθος είναι μοιραίο για τον νεοσσό. Δεν έπρεπε εξαρχής να σου δώσει άρρωστο πουλί και να σε βάλει σε αυτή την διαδικασία.

----------


## Vikaki xaidari

> Το παπαγαλάκια είναι άρρωστο και αυτός στο έδωσε έτσι. Είναι απαράδεκτος ο εκτροφέας (για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο).  Αν θες μπορείς να συνεχίσεις το σιρόπι αν και δεν νομίζω να δεις βελτίωση. Είναι ταισμενο στο χέρι; Ξέρεις; Γιατί συνήθως, ειδικά αν ο εκτροφέας δεν έχει εμπειρία, το παραμικρό λάθος είναι μοιραίο για τον νεοσσό. Δεν έπρεπε εξαρχής να σου δώσει άρρωστο πουλί και να σε βάλει σε αυτή την διαδικασία.


Ξερω οτι του εδινε κρεμα. Τωρα τι μπορω να κανω? Χρειαζεται γιατρο?

----------


## Vikaki xaidari

> Ξερω οτι του εδινε κρεμα. Τωρα τι μπορω να κανω? Χρειαζεται γιατρο?


Δυστυχως δεν τα καταφερε

----------


## mariann@

Τώρα το είδα. Λυπάμαι πολύ. Είμαι περίεργη τι δικαιολογία θα σου πει ο δήθεν εκτροφέας. Απαράδεκτος

----------

